# Recover AMR files



## mad1231moody (Mar 8, 2009)

Hello friends. I am in a situation here. I have deleted a recorder file in AMR format from memory card (microSD). I tried PC Inspector but it doesn't have option for recovering .amr files although it has feature to recover wav files. Please recommend a software that can help me in this situation


----------



## Amir.php (Mar 9, 2009)

DERescue Data Recovery Master
check this also:
*goinggnu.wordpress.com/2008/02/14/recover-deleted-files-from-memory-card/


----------



## mandeep145 (Mar 9, 2009)

*i43.tinypic.com/65csbd.jpg
*i44.tinypic.com/1rqn7k.jpg
*i43.tinypic.com/65csbd.jpg

*i40.tinypic.com/2qswjyf.jpg


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Mar 9, 2009)

bro if we securely delete files from memory card securely  then too they can be recovered ??


----------



## mad1231moody (Mar 11, 2009)

Now friends I am reaching somewhere. I successfully found the file I was looking for with the help of photorec. But the problem is that it is of only 23 secs length. But it is of some length 2 minutes. Now is there anyway I can get it in its full form


----------

